# baby bump/bumps.....?



## lkblazin

Hi my name is Rebecca. I am new to the forum so to say. I have been reading the posts for years but never made an account. Until now lol. Over the summer I bred four of my mares. Out of the four, two are maidens. This will be my first time ever foaling out my own mares. Hopefully I guess it depends on if they are pregnant. So to the point I want to know how soon will a baby bump show on the girls? I know maidens hide the pregnancy well. The first mare that seems to be pregnant is four months in. To me she seems fatter. Is that possible? So soon.

Then there are two mares who had very crazy seasons. I know that last time we bred one of the crazy season mares, the breeder said that she wasn't pregnant and she kept coming back into season. But then the next year she had a red bag. And the foal died. The vet blamed it on the foal being deformed. It wasn't it was a perfectly formed silver dapple pinto filly with blue eyes. I think he didn't want to admit that he had to big of hands to do anything. At the time I was young and at school. And that foal was a month and a half early. That mare was first bred at the end of may.

The other wacky season mare was bred at the same time and had longggggg seasons ugghggh they never endeddddd. It was sometimes 18 days long. Im ok with her not being pregnant because she is younger. Then the next mare was terrible for breeding. Finding out if she was in season was bad. Then actually getting her to accept the stallion. Wow she was fun...eventually the stud figured her out. But she didn't come back in season and is three months in.

These will all be falabella blend foals. And the stud was 27 in tall. I wanted the foaling e to be simple with a small stud and lines so the foals would be easier to deliver. My girls are 30,31,33,37 inch tall. If needed I can post pics. But what is the soonest the you guys have seen mares show? Oh and I started breeding them in may and stopped in July.


----------



## 

WELCOME to the Nutty Nursery! Which of Carol's stallions did you breed to? I'm the President of FIPA (Falabella International Preservation Association) and Carol is the VP, and I'm assuming you borrowed one of Carol's stallions, and I know each one very well.

We'd love to see pictures of the ladies. For starters, take one full side picture of each mare, right down at her level, and then stand at the back of each girl looking forward (down her sides to her head), and stoop down and take another picture. We will use these pictures as starting points, and we'll be able to see each girl change and grow during their pregnancies.

At four months, it may be a bit early to tell, but I know that some of my mares "looked" different to me within a month or so of conceiving. I know they hadn't really "changed" but something about them had changed. So, I'm very excited to see new Falabellas coming into the world!!

~~Diane at Castle Rock


----------



## lkblazin

Wow! That was quick. Haaa no I did not borrow one of carols. Speaking of carol she is AMAZING! I borrowed one of Laurie's . her daughter actually set it up. I have been volunteering at there farm for over 7 years now. She thought it would be a good idea for me to use the stallion for the summer since she would not be using him. This was also a nice training opportunity for him




. He learned to come, respect the halter, and people are good. When they got him he wasn't handled so he was afraid of everything. His name is af relampago. Know they can walk in halter and do anything with him. It's almost like he is a gelding now ( cause he is relaxed). He is on there sales page at the moment. I wish they would keep him as he is my favorite. The reason he is for sale though is because he produces red. There goal is apps not red pintos.

I will try to take some photos for you. I will be doing it with an iPad, sorry if they are not great. It will be an odd combo with my mares lines. They have melody boy, land of oz, and my largest has toyland in her, and I have a mare from little kings farm.


----------



## lkblazin

She wanted to look at me the whole time sorry.


----------



## lkblazin

Ahhh they are all tilted. I willl try to change them. Sorry.


----------



## lkblazin

I think I can't rotate them because of the iPad? I tried to edit and there was no rotation option. Sorry


----------



## 

I know Relampago well, too. I have a database with over 2700+ pure Falabellas, and have been doing research on them for a very long time. He will throw some nice foals for you. And yes, I know they have changed their program quite a bit, and only want the black-based appaloosas. I'm an appaloosa breeder too, but I love and respect the wonderful Falabellas, no matter what color they come in. They are just a special little breed, and you'll be happy with the babies he produces for you, I'm sure.

Thanks for the "beginning" pictures of the girls. They are all quite lovely....even if they're standing on their heads!!

I'm so glad you joined us here. We're here to answer any questions you may have as the pregnancies progress, and have some good and informative threads and videos pinned at the top of the page that you might want to read and re-read as the girls progress.


----------



## lkblazin

Yes they do look rather odd upside Down!



he is a great little stud and I hope someone like you who has researched and devoted there life to the breed will buy him. He has come very far over just the short time I had him. Now when I go to the farm he stands at the gate and watches me. But i know someone will come along





And I know you have a wealth of knowledge. Lol I was on your article page about Falabellas. And are you by chance the nice lady that carol got a couple of her newer stallions from. When I met her she was very excited. She has also been helping mane in heaven. I don't know how she has so much energy!

Just a month ago I slept at the toyland farm waiting for a maiden mare to foal. I spent three nights in the barn loft. Woooo that was mosquito city. Really it was like the sun goes down and they flock! I got up every half an hour. Then on the third night I said to my friend " third nights the charm". And she just sat there in silence haha I made her come with me all three nights. We got to the farm and the mares bag was so full when she walked up to me it shot a jet stream of milk at me lol. I think it was around 8. I wrapped her tail and set my alarm for 20 mins. My friend went to look first when the alarm went off and then screamed Rebecca she's down hurry! So I proceeded to help her through the process. I had the baby out in two mins. Felt like an eternity. His head was a little large for her so I really had to help their. I don't think the foal would have made it without me on the other end. And this whole time my friend was videoing. After I deliverd him I texted Laurien " hey it's a bay tri pinto colt with silver on his legs". Then she told me it is a relampago son!

Everything on this forum helped me deliver that foal. I love the questions and videos. And iam farm also had quite a few videos I was watching. Thank you so much for your responses. Maybe in a couple months I will post more pictures and maybe you could tell me if there is a difference.


----------



## lkblazin

Oh and before I forget. Sorry about the girls, they are in pasture condition. I just looked at one of the pictures and I see dirt! But the one mare with the dark marks on her face is a pintaloosa so those are markings not dirt( that would be really bad haha). Too bad varnish took over her nice pinto markings


----------



## 

We're all well acquainted with dirt. Never worry, we don't "judge" here, just try and help -- so pasture condition is just fine!

Carol's two main stallions are son's of my "heart horse" Grosshill's El Rey -- a premier stallion in the Falabella breed, and imported "in utero" from the Falabella farm in Argentina. El Rey is now deceased, but was quite the looker and producer. Her new stallion, Sreenan's Silhouette, was from my dear friend, Barbara Screenan, from the son of Chianti, Rancho Casa Bella's Chianti II -- and both Barbara and I owned him until his death. It was very sad losing these well respected older boys, but all lived to be ripe old gentlemen.

Here are the pictures of El Rey and Chianti II


----------



## lkblazin

They are both beautiful. Yes silhouette is who I was thinking of! The resemblance is incredible! It's as if the color was switched. Sad that even the best get there time. But they are probably frolicking in a field of alfalfa right now. Or so I would like to think my oldest will be doing soon



. But hopeful she will make it through next summer and get to have grand kids.



thank you so much for your time. And maybe today the girls will get there last baths before the cold hits ( I'm a dog groomer so it's very exciting to have cleaning projects) then ill put clean pictures up. Thank you again


----------



## lkblazin

Ok so I guess I should give a little background on the girls. First up is whisper. Her moment dad are both blue eyed paints. Her moms name is actually " land of ozs painted lady" no Pun intended



. She had a red bag a couple years ago. The sire was pale face. I don't know his farm. So this is my redo for my dream foal. Hopeful it all works out.

I gave her a bath and of course she rolled when I wasn't looking lol. Probably waited for the right moment.




Sorry about the face cut off it was sunny, so I didn't notice until like 2 seconds whoops. I guess there really isn't much introduction if there's no face to meet. But you can tell she is a sweet mare anyways


----------



## lkblazin

Then my little angel wonders valley lady bug. She is my guard dog. And if she sees a camera, then she feels the need to high step and flag her tail. She is a palomino pinto. There is some paw printing on her shoulder. Her dad is a sorrel pinto. Mom is a buckskin. I don't know what she will produce with a black pintaloosa. Any ideas?


----------



## lkblazin

My largest of the four is calfe. I don't know exactly what her parents were. They came from Toyland farm. She is about 36 in tall. Her first foal was a bay and white pinto with blue eyes. That breeding was from a sorrel and white stud. She is a pintaloosa with some varnish. When she was younger he was a bronze brown color where her pinto is. She will do anything you want except step in a puddle. I think she knows that she is mostly white


----------



## lkblazin

Then my future show girl is little kings blazin. She is not registered under that name but that's what I call her. Her mom was blazin. I think she sold at the 2012 Lkf auction. She was a tiny sorrel mare. Blazins dad is little kings madams mr bay. She resembles him the most. She is 31 in and a bay, with possibly rabicano. The pictures don't really show her skunk tail. She is in everyone's business all the time. And oh my gosh can she move. I had to call robin and tell her I have never seen a horse move like that before.


----------



## 

lkblazin said:


> Then my little angel wonders valley lady bug. She is my guard dog. And if she sees a camera, then she feels the need to high step and flag her tail. She is a palomino pinto. There is some paw printing on her shoulder. Her dad is a sorrel pinto. Mom is a buckskin. I don't know what she will produce with a black pintaloosa. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


As to colors: She's carrying a cream gene, so that will "play" in the mix, and with "paw-prints" she may also be homozygous for her pinto gene -- I'm going to give you information as if she's homozygous for her pinto gene.

So, here's what the possibilities are:


Smokey Black pinto, or pintaloosa
Buckskin pinto, or pintaloosa
Bay pinto, or pintaloosa
Black pinto, or pintaloosa
Chestnut pinto, or pintaloosa
Palomino pinto, or pintaloosa
If she is not homozygous for her pinto gene, any of these could just be "solids", and of course they could be :"appaloosa solids" with appaloosa characteristics (mottling, sclera, etc). It all depends on how the genes line up and what they pass on to the little one.

So, what is Calfe's registered name? Toyland registers everything, so there should be a registered name, and I can look up the pedigree and give you the information on parents, etc.

That's a handsome mare, for sure. You said you're going to show her? Best of luck! But first, I'd can't wait to see what they can produce with Relampago!!


----------



## lkblazin

I really hope that she is homozygous for pinto. She had apps on her moms side but I couldn't find pictures of them. As for calfe she sadly is not registered. We got her from a nice women in Wisconsin. It was around 17 years ago, and my mom paid about 200 for her and a little stud colt. She was my sisters horse. I was to young to know what was going on. All I remember from then was that she would not trot on the lead. And I thought she was really lazy lol. I visited the breeder of calfe just a month ago. Her name is carol lass. As it turns out she is a client of my uncle ( hes a vet). smalllll world. i can try and contact her to see who the parents are. Should have asked when I was there but we got on the topic of genetics and how cool it is I got to breed calfe to pego.

Three of my mares have been acting study to the other girls. Laurien told me that means they are carrying colts. Have you noticed this also? Today blazin was grunting at whisper more than usual. Well usual since she got bred. And my girls are not all that talkative to each other. Whisper is just excited when she sees her mom. It's kind of funny because when ever I halter my oldest mare all of the other girls get worked up. Like I'm taking her away for ever or something. Thank you for the color possibilities. I'm so excited!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hey Rebecca,

Welcome to the forum, It will be great to watch your girls as they progress.

Best of luck with all of them .

Cheers Ryan


----------



## lkblazin

Itsssssssss timmeeeeeeee for annnnnn update!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





So all the girls look bigger. Two are for sure prego! So excited. And two are yay or nay!?...




Cafe for sure prego, I have felt some movement, and she has gained quit a bit of extra fluff








Then whisper. She blew up like a balloon over a couple of days. And I felt movement




Lady bug. She seems bigger but idk. She also breaths heavy.




Blazin could be a hay belly. I haven't felt anything yet





Everyone except for blazin has had changes in there udders/ lady parts. Well blazin does have some extra chub in front of her udder. She's also very sensitive there. So what do you think..? See any changes?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

The look Great



lady Bug is adorable , Guessing you knew that already tho





Sporting their woollies. I can def see changes with café and even Lady Bug.

Which two are your maidens ?


----------



## lkblazin

Lol ryan, her nickname is the cuteness.




lady bug( cuteness) and blazin are the maidens. And you can see how much of a pig lady bug is. In the background of blazins pic is lady bug stuffing her face



. Sadly the feeder is a little large for her


----------



## AnnaC

They are all looking great Rebecca - really hoping that they are pregnant for you. Exciting times ahead!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you anna , exciting times indeed


----------



## lkblazin

Lol just found some pics of calfe and how she has changed over the years.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

One thing that REALLY stood out is that she has stayed gorgeous throughout the years





Is that you in the top Pic ? Great Pics


----------



## lkblazin

Lol yes thats me. I was I think in like 2nd grade elementary...?.. Yeah she has stayed very sleek and young looking. In the pic were she is arching her neck she was 16. You would never no.

Wow 16 now I'm feeling old. Also I'm pretty sure my mom said to hug the foal, and I asked why he was wet. Lol she probably told me he had a bath, not that it was embryonic fluid. Lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson

So good to be able to look back at pics over the years. How old is she now ?


----------



## lkblazin

I believe 18. She may be a bit older. We based her age off of my vet looking at her teeth, since we don't have papers on her then my mom calculated my age and hers. So shes in her late teens now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sorry for the 20 questions LOL, is she one of yours that's expecting this year ?


----------



## lkblazin

Yeah she is going to be the oldest with a baby. Lol its OK I love questions, makes me feel smart


----------



## Ryan Johnson

And last one LOL, is she the mother of Ladybug ( The cuteness if I remember correctly) ?


----------



## lkblazin

Haha no she isn't related to any of my other girls. Lady bug aka the cuteness lol, is the daughter of rebel creeks June bug. A buckskin mare. Her sire was a sorrel and white pinto. I think he died before she was born. The breeder sold her mother also.

And I do need to post some updated pics soon, cause the cuteness is getting a little bigger/fluffier. I think. The other day she went after my youngest mare because of a carrot. Lol she reminded me of a jumbo marshmallow.


----------



## lkblazin

FINALLY!!!! I got some updates





So calfe is rather rotund. I had to close the connection between the big stall and lean too. Because with her belly she no longer fits in the door way Lol. And I think her baby wants to join the rodeo. She was moving so much that calfe looked like she was doing belly roles lol.

And I have decided I think calfe is having a girl.

Whisper is big. And she has been extremely antisocial lately. Standing at the back of the pasture all day...puzzling

Lady bug (cuteness) is rather round also. And has decided to swap her palomino for some extra natural bay, aka poo stains  .

Blazin is a puzzel. I don't have a clue if she is. I thought I felt movement the other day, but probably gas.


----------



## lkblazin

Calfe at bottom of last post.


----------



## 

Hello lovely ladies....keep growing!


----------



## Bonny

They are beautiful girls!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you bonny. There were random gusts of wind today, so snow was blowing in my face. Those were the best pics I got. Poor lady bug was getting snow blasted in her eyes. She likes to stand right next to me and look into the camera lol.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They Look Great Rebecca





Lady bug so cute !!


----------



## lkblazin

Update- so yesterday was pretty warm..34. The girls were loving it. The cuteness and blazin were running around like they just won the lottery lol. Blazon was flagging her tail so high it went over her back, and the cuteness just could not compete. Of course I was standing there like nervous wreck cause I didn't want them to slip and hurt the babies. So I only let them run around for 10mins. Once I leave the pen they stop because they think its no fun anymore. I'll add some pics soon gotta go feed


----------



## Bonny

thank you for updates!!! cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

34 ? I thought it was snowing a few weeks ago. Is it 34 degrees Celsius or 34 something else.?






Cant wait to see some new pics


----------



## lkblazin

Update- so yesterday was pretty warm..34. The girls were loving it. The cuteness and blazin were running around like they just won the lottery lol. Blazon was flagging her tail so high it went over her back, and the cuteness just could not compete. Of course I was standing there like nervous wreck cause I didn't want them to slip and hurt the babies. So I only let them run around for 10mins. Once I leave the pen they stop because they think its no fun anymore. I'll add some pics soon gotta go feed

OK here are the

pics










Appently cafe has a hidden talent.. She can sneez, pass gas, and pose for a pic all at the same time. Who knew she was such a great multi tasker lol.







And the cuteness of course.

I really need to start using my actual camera and not my tablet. The quality of the pictures is terrible very sorry. Calfe looked super round the other day but now not so much. Baby must be getting comfy. Whisper is massive! And she is due in July....well supposedly. This is her second foal and she looks huge! Lady bug doesn't look to different same with blazin.

Anyone have an idea as to how far along whisper looks? She's the black mare, sorry pics are poor quality.


----------



## Kim P

Just read your thread. Cuteness is just too cute! Whisper if that is the top one is really pretty too. She is also huge. I don't know anything about pregnant horses.. This is my first go around with owning horses. I am loving them though. So sweet that you have the pics of cafe like that. My grand baby will get to grow up with Patty and her foal, I hope.


----------



## lkblazin

Ryan- 34degrees so it was pretty nice. The snow was melting. And now its frozen. Lol its been off and on. Today is supposed to be a high of around 37degrees and a chance of flurries. Maybe the snow will melt more.

Kim- I grew up with calfe and whisper. They taught me a lot. Calfe taught me about lazy horses, and whisper taught me about bratty babies. Whisper was born when I was in elementary school. So we learned together lol. I'm sure your grand baby will learn so much and have so much fun.


----------



## Kim P

Calfe is not Whisper's baby.


----------



## Kim P

I said that backwards. Whisper is not Calfes baby.


----------



## lkblazin

No whisper is the baby of my oldest mare Penelope, is my avatar. Calfe is not related to any of my girls. She is toyland farms bred. Sorry it was a bit confusing.


----------



## 

They all look good!!


----------



## Kim P

I get confused real easy! Lol


----------



## lkblazin

Just looked at the dates and calfe is due in 2months and 18days...to be precise lol. I will most likely wait a while till next post. Unless there are some major changes.


----------



## Kim P

So how is little Miss Cuteness? And Whisper?


----------



## lkblazin

They are great Kim



. The other day all the girls were acting like it was spring. When it was -12. Calfe tried rolling, and was unsuccessful in her attempt lol. She got up real fast, turns out her belly is not a comfortable cushion. Cuteness is being cute of course. And whisper is getting big. Blazin now has a noticeable belly. I am very excited about that baby



. Hopefully it is a baby not just my eyes playing tricks on me. Tomorrow I will try to get some pics


----------



## AnnaC

I love seeing them when they try to have a good roll and that awkward baby bump gets in the way - soooooooooooooo frustrating for them. LOL!


----------



## lkblazin

OK I hate skunks!!!!!!! One went in the barn last night, now the girls don't want to go in. I'm gonna set a trap out..AGAIN. Dealt with the last one but they hear theres a new vacancy and flock. I might just need to set traps once a month? Really can't stand em. Anyone have ideas?


----------



## 

Oh my! No help from here but let us know what you find out.


----------



## lkblazin

Well sprayed again



. Putting out traps this evening.


----------



## 

Best of luck catching and destroying the culprits!


----------



## Kim P

We saw a skunk last summer. A big one! We watched it slowly meander across the road onto the woods. That was the first one I had seen in a very long time. I feel for you and the girls. They can be such stinkers! Lol. Hope you get them and don't get sprayed yourself!


----------



## lkblazin

And it has begun!!!!! Calfe has bananas. Lol her bag is growing. Has been for two days. Not enough for me to stay out or any thing. But progress is progress. Still needs tail to loosen ect. I'll take pics soon. But I will be working seven days a week and class. So don't really know how soon


----------



## 

We'll be waiting anxiously!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds like things are progressing Rebecca


----------



## lkblazin

Yes indeedie!!!! The cuteness is rather round. Blazin is getting a bit of a belly. I just haven't had time for pics.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Well when you do, you know we will all be waiting


----------



## Kim P

So did you get your skunks?


----------



## lkblazin

no skunks



they are too smart. But I did get some pics for everyone to ponder over for a while





some lady bits included so you may want to shield your eyes/ little ones...lol

also some chicken pics cause they would not leave me alone. I think they were jealous. and funny story. Blazin got her main stuck in one of our tractors. I went out this morning and couldn't find her. Low and behold she was waiting for me to rescue her. Standing perfectly still and just walked off when I unhooked her mane. I think she was out there for hours. everyone else was muddy and she was perfectly clean. So no signs of a struggle. she's only smart when she wants to be, or when it counts. most horses would have ripped a chunk of meat out of there neck. Needless to say she is now modeling a bowl cut. lol its ugly. No I did not take pictures of it. Her mane and tail are my prized possessions.


----------



## lkblazin

just for giggles I added the cuteness udder pic. lol no its not a Muppet. but yes it is as fuzzy as one. At least I know shell never get udder frost bite in the winter


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They all look wonderful Rebecca



I love that path is it made out of big pavers ?


----------



## Kim P

I just love cuteness!


----------



## lkblazin

Lol Ryan yeah flagstone. My mom thought I needed it. She wants to make another path. But I like the grass and don't even use the path. For some reason I always go straight to the barn not pasture first.


----------



## lkblazin

Something's wrong!!! Calfes belly looks more slab sided. And possibly smaller. I'm gonna up her food a bit. Well everyone. But I need to take pics tonight. It'll be late. I'm very busy short on time. Her belly looks a bit lower as well. She has a lot of tail resistance and no relaxation. Her bag is bigger. But she's very early to foal if she decides to keep progressing. I hope the baby was just sitting in a new position


----------



## lkblazin

Ok so I got some quick pics before I left the house. Called my uncle. He said to check and see if the baby is still alive. He also said its possible she has twins. And that her temp will drop a little before labor begins.



also she went pee before I took this pic so sorry if there's any left overs


----------



## chandab

How far along is she? Don't forget minis can and do have viable foals at just 300 days, and some manage to do it even a little earlier than that.


----------



## Kim P

Oh Rebecca I do hope that you are just a worry wart and that everything is fine. Let's us know soon!


----------



## lkblazin

Chanda-She is due in exactly a month and 7days.

I hope I'm just a worry wart too Kim. Either way I'm now sleeping in the barn since she has been changing.


----------



## 

I'm sure she's fine and looks just perfect for a mare due in a month. They can be tricky in these 'final' weeks, but she's looking just fine. She needs to elongate more before delivery, and baby isn't quite in position yet from the pictures. Don't worry, she's doing very well, and you'll do fine when the time comes. But I believe you are safe for a bit more time.


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you so much Diane! I feel a load better



. I will not be sleeping out there for a while. This weekend I'm gonna be at the Arlington park pet expo. I took more pics of her a couple mins ago.


----------



## AnnaC

Agree with Diane, she looks just perfect for a foal in 3 to 4 weeks (and forget about twins, almost uheard of in minis!) Enjoy your weekend away!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you Annac



. She sucked up the belly, and has been way more irritable and cranky. The baby was moving quite a bit. But she was trembling when I touched her bag. And I thought twins was way out of the qeustion. First of all too rare, she's not big enough.


----------



## MountainWoman

I think she looks great but agree with Anna and Diane that she's about a month out like you said. Going to go back and see why you were worried but she's looking great and I doubt highly she's having twins so don't worry.


----------



## lkblazin

Mountainwoman- it wasn't so much the twins that i was thinking about, it was the chance she was getting ready to abort. Her belly changed shape dramatically and since it looked like she skipped a few steps, I was thinking something was wrong. But thank goodness everyone has assured me. I would had been in a panic. My first mare I bred had a red bag. So I'm trying to be diligent ( and not have any repeats)


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How is the little lady in waiting ?


----------



## lkblazin

She's doing good. Her belly seems to changing shape everyday. LOTS of movement.

I finally got my foaling stall up and ready



.

The cuteness is getting bigger by the day.

And we have about three inches of snow, its still going right now :-[

The ladies seem to be enjoying it though. Blazin is running and jumping around. She likes to antaganize the cuteness


----------



## lkblazin

Just went out and fed. Calfes belly is low again. Except this time it looks like it is farther back. She is standing parked out. Not her normal with one leg supporting her rotund belly.

Vet is coming out today to do vaccinations. I'm sure the girls will love it. Last time the cuteness saw him, was because she had vaginitis. So I don't what shell think.


----------



## lkblazin

Still going. Bad picture it doesn't show how much its really coming down. I havent seen the roads this bad for years. No plows and slush turned into black ice with about 5inch of snow on it. I was all over the road. Girls have fled to the barn now


----------



## MountainWoman

Wow all that snow makes me glad I'm not in Vermont this winter. Stay safe and warm. Sending sunshine and warm temperatures your way.


----------



## KLM

That's so pretty. I can say that because I am in California. Where I live we only get small flurries and it rarely sticks to the ground and if it does it melts off in a few hours. I'm sure "pretty" is the last thing that comes to mind trudging through to go feed!


----------



## lkblazin

Yeah its pretty. But only when its winter. Spring started Friday. My only problem is the loss of hay when it snows. The girls don't eat it when its wet.

Vet did a five way. He looked at calfe and said " twins!!!!". I said NO!!! Then I got a sideway glance. Hoping no. She doesn't look big enough to me.

The cuteness remembered him. She got all wide eyed. Lol

And blazin shoved me,so whisper started screaming from the otherside of the barn. She's very protective. Otherwise it went smoothly. Took about 8mins to do all four girls.


----------



## lkblazin

I found some old pictures. thought I should share. whisper when she was younger in the first three. and mr. cuddles my guinea pig on her back. He was a good spooking tool to get her to look. and the cuteness in the last picture, being a pig trying to sneak a bite of grass. only picture I have with out her mouth full lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson

They Look great Rebecca, Not long now till you will be seeing those summer coats again





Mine are already starting to grow winter coats , My biggies had winter rugs on for the first time last night , temp dropped 15 degrees


----------



## 

She is NOT having twins and I will place money on it!! If I can get my regular PC to work properly, I'll post a couple of pictures that will make you feel better. I've posted them here several times, but not sure where to send you to see them. But she's not having twins!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you diane I feel like if she were having twins she'd be a TON bigger. And I would have hit a bump already.

I have a video of the baby moving. But file is to big to upload sorry. It went on for over a min. The entire stomach was bouncing and well being bashed from the inside. Feel bad for her now. the baby was going bonkers in there


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you Ryan. I'm excited to see there spring coats

Sorry to hear your summer is ending. Hope it's a quick winter for you


----------



## Kim P

Oh Rebecca. You are not getting any babies in that snow! It is time for all that to go away! We had one wonderful snow day. We were able to build big snow men. The next day, snow was gone and snow people started melting! I will fan you some sunshine your way.


----------



## lkblazin

Haha Kim you'll need a giant fan



. It was supposed to be 60s on Wednesday. But now it's going to be in the upper 40s low 50s.and Kim you keep that warmth, its my birthday gift to you :-D

Calfe had a reaction to either the vaccines or some other thing. She's got green eye goop and snot. Not happy And very slow moving. So I gave her some bute, as prescribed by my uncle. Gets better as she gets closer :-[


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hope she is feeling better


----------



## Kim P

Thanks for letting me keep my sunshine. It was another beautiful day! I sure hope Calfe starts feeling better. Sounds yuck.


----------



## lkblazin

Looking better this morning. Loose poop. But definitely better. Thank you Ryan and Kim


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Aww hope she feels better very soon!


----------



## 

Glad she's better!


----------



## KLM

glad shes better!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you everyone for the support and checking in on calfe. Baby has been moving like crazy.

I came up with some names, but I plan on revealing them when the baby's are revealed. Although don't really know how long I can hold out.

Also how do farm names work out? What do I need to do for that. I plan to have them under my last name as the farm. So Hartley Farm. I wanted another name but everyone says my last name is interesting and I should stick with it.


----------



## 

You can register your farm name with the registries if you want, or just put the name on the registry form.


----------



## lkblazin

OK thank you Diane




.

Calfe not happy, loose poop and not really wanting to eat with the girls. Belly looked smaller, and bag looked smaller. Then all of a sudden baby moved and whalla there's a belly and a bag! The cuteness is cold so I blanketed her. Its 25 out...


----------



## lkblazin

Warming up!!! I'm gonna take pics tomorrow.. Hopefully. My oldest mare is having a false pregnancy. Her bag is bigger than calfes. But calfe is trying to fill.

Oh and calfe is having a bloody show!!! She's getting closer. I'll try and get pics of that also. It may not be there in the morning though. And whisper is having bag growth.? Sorda. Only I see it cause I know her. I'll take pics of that too.

There are also white spots alllllll over the pasture.and no its not snow. Calfe has been rolling like a mad mare lol. So there's white hairs all over. Belly looked a bit lower this afternoon. But I m not too sure.


----------



## MountainWoman

If you don't want anyone else to use your farm name then you need to register it. It used to be about 50.00 but not sure how much it is now and it's a one time fee. Otherwise when you send in the papers can just put Hartley and then the name of the horse but if someone decides they like Hartley they can use it too if it isn't a registered prefix. Also wanted to add that your farm name counts to your letter allotment when naming babies so maybe the shorter the name the better depending on how long your names are going to be. Why a lot of people use initials on their registered prefix instead of having it written out.


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you mountain woman I didn't know that. Very helpful.


----------



## lkblazin

My uncle is in for Easter, he says about two weeks?... But I'm thinkin longer..?

Also HAPPY EASTER!!!!

Diane what do you think? How does she look? I'd like as many opinions as possible.


----------



## lkblazin

this is the girl with the false pregnancy.









This is whisper. She is due in July. But could be sooner.


----------



## SummerTime

Just out of curiousty and I'm super late to the party... How did you find out she is having a false pregnancy?


----------



## lkblazin

First, I never bred her. So its not possible. Also she has been filling on and off all winter. Vet also looked at her and agreed. I took that picture this morning and her bag has already changed shape this afternoon. She is in her later 20s early 30s. Pretty sure 30exactly. I'd have to look at her papers. But she has trouble with her food and is underweight. And has not changed shape at all this winter. Just same little old lady



. I was worried that she was pregnant but since she hasn't had any other signs except her bag, then I'm going with a false pregnancy.


----------



## lkblazin

Her daughter is that black mare in the pictures below*


----------



## chandab

Any chance she has Cushing's? One of the less known symptoms is swelling in the sheath or udder. Just a thought.


----------



## lkblazin

If it keeps going I'll have to look into it. But I feel like it would be odd for her to show signs right after I bring a stallion on the property and all the other girls are pregnant. She hasn't seen a man in over 17years.


----------



## 

First, your girl is moving along very nicely. Baby should reposition to be a bit "forward of center". but she can accomplish that with a few good rolls. Her elongation looks very good, and since she is showing some signs of udder development (but not much) we can't really use that as a "guide". But, she's looking very good, and some repositioning of baby -- also making her look a bit more slab sided -- would be good to see. Heck, she may just get going in the udder department, and I think you may be within a few weeks, maybe a bit less.

Whisper is looking good, too. Just perfect for a girl entering her last trimester!

Next, is there ANY way your old girl could have flirted her way to a rendezvous with the stallion? If she's in her 30's it's not very likely, as many give up producing in their 20's, but heck, you just never know. If you're uncertain about her age -- maybe in her 20's -- then it's possible. I've had mares produce into their 20's and bring some beautiful babies safely to the ground.

Any how, things are moving forward just beautifully for you!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you Diane. I really rely on your opinions and knowledge





The older girl could only be between 29 and 33. She flirted the whole summer. But obviously I had her in a separate area so there could be no accidents. She also could not get near him at the fence line, cause her daughter and calfe would barrel through her. Not that the 5ft fence wasn't enough. And her daughter is always with her. In fact I don't know what will become of her when her mom passes. I will be truely shocked if she were to be pregnant. Her body condition would have forced her to absorb the fetus. Another reason she did not get bred. She has terrible arthritis and several teeth issues and hard to maintain weight.


----------



## SummerTime

Just so I'm understanding right... Cause sometimes I'm a little slow... And my eyes are burning from tiredness... Lol... she was next to the stallion with a fence between them?


----------



## lkblazin

Yes sounds like it isn't much. I can't really give an accurate description so I will take a picture of it. Also she was only in that pasture for about 10days added up over the entire summer. The rest of the time she was two pastuures down grazing. My attempt at putting weight on her


----------



## SummerTime

Ahh ok ?


----------



## lkblazin

Lol I have seen horses breed through fencing before. But if he were to have succeed, he would have had some very noticeable marks...or he would have been stuck to the fence. Once he got his acompliss through I know he would not make it back without a few bruises . Small sqaures in the fence. Next post will have pics


----------



## lkblazin

Whoops did double of wide load calfe lol


----------



## SummerTime

Yeah i see what your saying! That's a great fence! That bag just looked so suspicious! Lol

Calfe is looking mighty full!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you I got it up about 3 summers ago




. As for calfe, she is "mighty full" lol


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

You never know. I bought a mini stallion four years ago. They saw him get out and breed one mare, resulting in a filly. Last year she contacts me concerning a couple of colts born that same year. None of her other stallion (on property at the time of breeding) DNA matched with the two colts. When she checked the DNA with my stallion and the two colts, it confirmed he was the sire. She has really good fencing and never saw any hanky panky between my stallion and the other two mares. To this day she has no idea how he did it.


----------



## lkblazin

I hope that isn't the case magic marker minis.

The stallion loved his vacation at my house. He was recently sold to Thailand also. So he will be even farther away lol. Very good little man.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Well hello Calfe



That's quite the BIG tummy your carrying there





She looks great Rebecca. Just catching up on everyones threads after the long weekend here.

Sounds like your going to be very busy shortly


----------



## lkblazin

I do hope so Ryan, fingers crossed



.

So I got permission to post pics of the daddy.

He is a black pintaloosa 27in of pure handsomness  lol


----------



## 

And pure Falabella, if he's who I think he is! LOL


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Wow he is lovely. look at those spots





Really have no idea about colour genetics, but hoping there is a possibility of colour ?


----------



## lkblazin

Diane yes he is...if I'm thinking what your thinking is who he is lol. AF relampego. I delivered one of his sons last summer. I had that baby out in a minute and he was up and running in about 5. Bucking and kicking like a week old foal. So much spirit





Ryan he usually throws pinto not apps. I'm just hoping to get a pinto with even patterning. But my main goal was small babies. Because of my maidens. And he is very petite/even with all of his stallion muscle


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Beautiful!! I bet you will be getting some very pretty foals!!


----------



## misty'smom

Very handsome stallion indeed!!!! Can't wait to see what your foals look like, I am sure they will be gorgeous!!



He sure will be going far to his new home in Thailand!!! Yikes, That is a super long plan ride!!!!' We lived in Korea for 3 years so I have flown that way a couple of times. Keep us posted on your girls, I may have missed it but do you have a cam on them???


----------



## lkblazin

Sorry no cam



. Its out of my budget. I'll be sleeping in the barn soon.


----------



## 

It's okay, I did it for years! It's really kind of enjoyable. I've even slept in the stall with a couple mares that I knew might need some help. They are very dainty walking around a sleeping body! LOL


----------



## SummerTime

I didn't have a camera either when Summer foaled... But I did have an RV that I parked by the barn to watch her from which was helpful! And after a month long of sleepless nights, she foaled in the day! Lol! ?


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

Castle Rock, our minis at Magic Marker wouldn't be as quite as yours sound. I'm pretty sure several of ours would try to get in the sleeping bag with us just to irritate us. Our minis are in your face. Just a hour ago I was looking under the trailer for a cat that got out ( shouldn't be out) and I had one of our geldings standing right behind me with his head over my shoulder. Later trying to feed hay and Zazzy kept coming in the blocked area for hay and getting under my feet. No alone time with Magic Marker minis!


----------



## lkblazin

Lol. I know for a fact that whisper would be standing gaurd over me lol. And the cuteness idk. I feel like she would be one to take you while your down..probably the finish her now type while she's vulnerable.



. I'm OK with being out there its just those dang mice! I named one Marty. We have met on several occasions :-!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis

You might want to watch out for Marty. How do you know its a boy? It may take you out because its really a girl. Might take offense that you called it a boys name and then it will turn all its offspring on you. LOL


----------



## SummerTime

Lol!! I know a girl named Marty!!! ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

LOL Magic Marker !! or might get offended you called it a boy and decide to breed a little more just to prove a point


----------



## lkblazin

I only know its a Marty (boy) because I saw two little pecans following him when he was squeezing through the hole in the wall lol.let's just say Marty is well endowed lol 

BIG NEWS!!!! Calfe has a little larger of a bag. Not enough that I think she should have for the circumstances. So I noticed this after noon when I got home she was hidden. Not in her usual spot at the fence with the other girls. Turns out she was in the stall. First off she NEVER goes in the stall..on her own..unless there's food. Witch there wasn't. Her belly looks smaller/slabish sided. But here's the kicker. Her vulva is a lot more red than usual. I'm going to get pics. Vulva looser and ligament around are very loose. My worry is she won't fill her udder. What are the odds she will fill at foaling?


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Cant wait for the pics


----------



## lkblazin

It might be around a half hour. Gotta wait for my moms phone. Mine does really low quality pics. And it has no internet. She keeps saying I need to upgrade. But I love my phone never had any problems. Also I rarely use my phone. Like weeks at a time lol


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## lkblazin

Very difficult to get those pics. She was cranky and would not stand still. Also she has taken a random interest in her salt block. I never see her using it. But she was still licking it when I left.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

She looks to be very red inside her Vulva. I would be keeping an extra close eye on her . When is she due to foal ?


----------



## lkblazin

She's due on the 27th. But my uncle( vet) said less than two weeks from easter Sunday. He thinks very soon. But her bag isn't full. It does feel warm like I can feel heat radiating off of it. Could that mean its filling?


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Oh Rebecca I'm so excited for you! Sorry I'm not help but if she does foal soon I'm wishing you and her the best! Safe foaling!


----------



## 

Almost a guarantee she will finish filling at foaling, so don't worry. She looks like she could go after a few good rolls to finish lining that baby up! So I'd be watching her very closely. This could be it very soon..... if she's good to us, especially if she's exhibiting some odd behavior !!! Make sure she has some outside time, as exercise and room to roll is important in helping these ladies position their little ones just perfectly.

Praying for an uneventful and safe foaling for you. We're very anxious to read of you happy news!!


----------



## Kim P

Ready for a baby!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Any updates??!?


----------



## lkblazin

I'm very sorry everyone she decided not to foal last night. Her vulva went back to the normal pink salmony color. Her belly looks a little different. And the funny thing is, it was prime foaling time last night. We had the first thunderstorms of the season. And its still going. I look like a drowned rat,since I just fed lol. Her bag seems firmer but not changed in shape...if that makes any sense? Has anyone seen a made get a red vulva like that before and then poof its gone???..

*mare


----------



## lkblazin

Sorry mygoldensunny not an exciting one


----------



## SummerTime

Yes! Summer did that too, she would get red then it was gone. She did that for a week before she foaled and then she when she foaled she was not even red, just normal color :-/


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

That's ok Rebecca, I will be waiting : ) I'm sorry she didn't foal for you, but I bet she will soon!


----------



## Kim P

She is probably going to give you a baby today just to be snippy, bc your weather is bad.


----------



## lkblazin

Lol Kim. And apparently the weather is just an appetizer for this afternoon! Its going to be crazy they are saying. Calfe is inside for the day. Just because its been on and off down poor's.

Mindy- that makes me feel sooooooooo much better.





Thanks Jessie



I hope she goes soon. I'm watching everyone else and there mares shenanigans. I hope she goes the quick and uneventful route


----------



## KLM

We just had those crazy storms yesterday and the day before. I was dreading my mare would foal during them just because I was so sick and going out to the barn was a horrible experience for those not feeling like standing upright! My teenage son was doing most of the foal checks for me the past week!


----------



## lkblazin

Good to know your feeling better. I hope that flu didn't hitch a ride with those storms  . if I ever have kids I hope they will be that gracious


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

How is calfe???


----------



## 

This back and forth red can be quite normal for those mares that are really trying to be confusing. I think they do it for fun just to confuse us. But she's at the point when she's likely ready to go, but will choose her time.... rather than be nice to us and letting us know in advance. Just do your best to watch carefully, as I know you are!!!


----------



## lkblazin

She well Mindy




. Vulva looser and tail head/ligaments. Her udder is same... I think. I'll get pics tomorrow hopefully. And baby has been busy tonight. But not moving in the normal spots, so maybe that's progress.

Diane- I hope she goes sooner than later



.

Iam trying the temp test every afternoon. Yesterday she was 100.7. Today she was 99.7 and then a couple hours later she is now 100.8. I guess before labor there temp drops. So I'll be finding her regular temp soon..hopefully she can choose one lol


----------



## lkblazin

Oh and the cuteness had a bloody show/ lost her mucus plug



. She's due at the end of next month. I actually think it is the last day exactly.


----------



## 

Loss of her mucous plug all a positive 'moving forward' sign. All good!


----------



## lkblazin

sorry bout the dirty butt. She likes to push against the wall when she poops.


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## SummerTime

Looking good!! You and Marty going to be snuggle buddies soon if not already!! Hehe ?


----------



## Kim P

Lol! Dirty butt! We spend too much time watching poop! I fuss at mine for pooping in what I call the walk way! Patty poops against the wire fence like she is trying to keep it out of pen and Peanut is getting better. He will poop in the stall from time to time. I fuss At him. Wishbone is the one who goes in the walkway. I have been fussing at them for pooping by the house where they like to lay. They seem to be moving it a little farther away.


----------



## lkblazin

Calfe has such a weird bag to me. I don't know how to explain it, but it feels more like a maiden bag...if that makes any sense?..

Lol Mindy soon



. I'm sure he has our beds already made lol

Kim that is hysterical! All of my girls are corner poppers. If anyone pees or poops, blazin feels the need to do the same on top of it. Kind of like a territorial stud lol. She's a bit odd from time to time. Oh like fresh cold water. Wow that's her favorite. She comes running if she hears me turn the water on


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

so tell me more about the mucous plug? They can lose it a month before foaling???


----------



## lkblazin

It is kind of like a cork in a wine bottle. When the cervex is dialating it comes out. I believe it is 3to4 weeks after they loose the plug, that they will foal. But can go sooner. Some go hours after it is expelled. Calves bag feels a bit bigger... But it always does in the morning. So I'll check this afternoon again.

Last nights temp was 100.. When will she pick a happy medium lol


----------



## Lepeppylass

I tgmhought your had to check temp twice a day if you're doing the temp for foaling indication? Can it only be done once a day? I might start with lass!!


----------



## lkblazin

Idk I was told once a day. It has to be the same time though. So far it's very up and down


----------



## lkblazin

Happy temp is 100.0 to 100.1 yaya finally. I took so pics of her and blazin. I clipped blazin it was real quick so don't judge. I'm also sick so woooo whoooo. Calfes bag is fuller. But vulva tighter lol. Get some you loose some 








The cuteness was very jealous and stood there sulking lol


----------



## lkblazin

Also pretty sure blazin is not pregnant


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hope your feeling Better





Calfe is looking Great, poor cuteness she just wants all the attention im sure





Clipping looks good , can you come and do mine when winter has been and gone ? lol


----------



## lkblazin

Lol yeah I would love to but tickets are expensive haha. I still need to do some touch ups. Feeling a bit better thanks.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

What a beauty blazin is!!


----------



## KLM

Blazin looks to be enjoying her new haircut! Mine love it when they are clipped... its like, Woo Hoo, I feel good!

Glad you are feeling better... I must have sent it from the west coast after all


----------



## lkblazin

Yes blazin was really flaunting her new do.lol

As for my being sick. One day really bad, one day great, another really bad, and now great again.... So what's it gonna be tomorrow?? So irritating.

And lol KLM I'm blaming it all on you jk


----------



## 

LOL!!


----------



## Kim P

Blazin looks wonderful. Don't be letting the Cuteness miss out on any attention. She is too cute to sulk! Then again she looks pretty cute sulking too!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you everyone




I'm sure blazin would love all the compliments. And don't worry Kim the cuteness gets a hug every day.

So my cold or what ever it is is not as bad anymore, but I'm still really exhausted and need to blow my nose every 15mins. This morning I shone a flash light on my throat and found yellow...blisters on it...ewwwwwww !!!! So what do I do? Gargle salt?? I don't want to pay a bunch for a doctor to say oh that's blah blah blah. Something common. Any ideas?


----------



## lkblazin

Oh and calfe has diahrea, and is very sweaty. Bags not full. And temp is same. Baby seems a bit more slab sided. She keeps stomping her foot and flueshing her tail. Progress....?..


----------



## Kim P

Rebecca, you may have tonsillitis. I just took one of my grandkids to the doctor for that. Or worse you may have strep! Sounds like you are going to need an antibiotic. You could try some honey, cinnamon and apple cider mixed with some warm water and drink that. I had to last night bc I was getting a itchy throat and stuffy in the nose. I felt fine today. You can drink that several times a day.


----------



## lkblazin

Thanks Kim



I'm gonna try the honey drink. I'm feeling better. So I think its going away...I hope. If it starts to get worse again I'll need to go to the doctors. I hope I don't have tonsillitis or strep. Going to check on calfe then sleep. Maybe I'll wake up and I'll feel brand new


----------



## 

Yes, progress, and baby could be in an uncomfortable spot. You may see her do some butt pushing to shift baby and relieve some pressure. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## chandab

Warm, salt water gargle won't hurt anything and it might help. Just tastes nasty.


----------



## SummerTime

Sounds like strep throat to me! I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kim P

How is Calfe? Does it mean something if she has diarrhea? Is that good or bad? Isn't it time for a baby?


----------



## lkblazin

Lol kim



calm yourself. Calfe is good. Usually once they get close to foaling they have diahrea and cow pies. I think the baby was switching positions yesterday so it was really upsetting her system. I'll take some pics tomorrow. I don't think she is gonna give me the pleasure of seeing the baby anytime soon, but who knows. The baby is more centered, but not entirely slab sided just yet. It was sitting on the left side, and now looks more even. And her bag shrank yesterday but is now back to its previous.. Slightly plump fill.. And yes I wish it were time for her baby. Turns out both I and the vet were completely bafooned on our two week estimate lol.

Off to bed. No work tomorrow, I'm jumping with joy. Sleeping in...well 8:00. Probably more like 6:30. For some reason im always up early.


----------



## lkblazin

Alright!!!! This girls getting agrivateing. Bag shrank again and her tail is still pretty stiff along with vulva. But her ligaments around tail head are really loose. Sorry Kim I didn't get you pictures



. There isn't much to see anyways. Her udder looks like a plastic bag that had been filled with water,and then emptied lol. Her poop isn't really loose anymore either. So confused. At this point I'm thinking that the cuteness will pop before calfe.


----------



## lkblazin

Tail a bit looser. Not much. And her bag is very very slowly filling back up.

I think her belly dropped..?... Looks very low this morning. Either that or I need to get a new pair of glasses. I'll take a pic this afternoon. Hopefully she doesn't suck that up too


----------



## Kim P

How can the bag shrink then come back? Where does the milk go?


----------



## KLM

Kim P said:


> How can the bag shrink then come back? Where does the milk go?


Wish I knew the answer to this one... My mare has done it THREE times so far in the past 6 weeks!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## lkblazin

Kim interesting question. Im assuming that it dissolves back into there system as extra nutrients...or something....




this is from today with a maybe belly drop...Diane can tell me for sure.

And this was a couple of days ago.




Her temp was 99.8 her regular is 101.0 to 101.1

But now rising again at 100.2 I'm going to check on her a later to see if anything has changed.

Oh and Ryan here's a cuteness photo, of her being cute


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hello Cuteness ) looking as cute as ever !!!

It does look like calfe's belly has dropped a little , hopefully Diane or Anna will be on this morning to give their opinions





When is Calfe due ?


----------



## lkblazin

End of this month. Last day exactly lol

I don't know how the date worked out that well


----------



## 

Sorry, I just got home. Yes, belly has dropped and baby has moved forward of center, she's looking more slab-sided since the last round of pictures.

NOW your vigil really begins. She's looking great, and praying it won't be long for you. But we KNOW these mares!!

Congratulations on all the positive changes!


----------



## Kim P

Well, I think the pictures definitely look different. And I just learned what slab sided was! Thanks Diane!

I can tell you this for a Fact, Cuteness is still cute!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Ill second that Kim she is pretty Cute


----------



## lkblazin

Thanks Diane, yippie!!! Very excited. Although I feel like she would change course just to spite me :-\

Thank you Kim and Ryan



. I called her name and she looked at me, then looked off into the distance like " nah I'll just keep eating" lol


----------



## lkblazin

Alrighty, now we are going somewhere



. I was not going to do another update. Felt like I I have done too many. But in case someone is taking notes, and wants to compare here is.

*Loose poop. Smeared all over butt. Found the pile and it is definitely more sloppy then her other loose piles. But not cow pie yet.

*vulva more relaxed. And a bit darker/veiny. But not what I have seen in mares ready to foal in a couple hours.

*tail is a lot less resistant. Ligaments like jello.

* udder is filling again at a very good pace. This morning barely noticeable change, but now it is noticeably bigger. Still creased though.

*** mom said she was noticeably uncomfortable this morning. I asked what the signs were...here's what she said " she kept switching and shifting her back legs". I laughed and said that's not much of a change but I'll take it! That's my news for the day


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

I don't think you could ever updated too much!!! Keep it coming! : D


----------



## 

As Jessie said, you can never update too much. Since we can't "touch" your special girl, written updates and pictures are what we must rely on.

Just, keep them coming!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

I agree the more updates the better



and who on earth would complain about seeing pictures of The Cuteness


----------



## Kim P

Do you think she is going to give you a baby this weekend?


----------



## lkblazin

No kim not at this point sadly. I've never seen an udder grow this fast. I need to take a pic tomorrow so you can see the difference between three days ago and now. Its ridiculous!!

And it is shapped differently. Filling in the back a lot. But not like massive. Her belly is really....hmmm can't think of a good word....like jelloie..is that a word..? Its like a giant ball that is partially deflated. Sorry I'm not good with description. I know it has to do with were the baby is sitting. Its just weird to look at.


----------



## AnnaC

She's looking great Rebecca, also from what you are saying, she could foal at any time - all these 'ups and downs' can mean that a mare is getting very close, as we all know they dont necessarily proceed at a nice steady pace giving us what we think should be the normal final signs of foaling!


----------



## lkblazin

Well I guess it wouldn't be much of a surprise if she foaled today or tomorrow... I looked at the calender and actual due date is Monday. Lol its the cuteness who is due at the end of her foaling month. Lol. I'll get some pics today. She was reallllly cranky today and yesterday. She bit my friend. Today her tail is still resistent and vulva not as loose as it should be.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

She has to foal before Monday Im going on holidays, of course I made sure there was excellent WIFI where Im going so not to miss any foals arriving lol


----------



## lkblazin

Ryan- lol! I hope she will that way you can see the baby.

So I took some pics, and did a temp, also watched her for a little over a half hour. Here were my results

* so baby WAS moving around every couple minutes. I was counting 1missisipi and so on. Highest I got was I think 14. So it was pretty feisty in there. Now nothing, but she did just viciously bite her belly. Did not look like an ich

*temp is 101.8 then 100.4. She is standing a bit more camped out then usual/ shifting her weight more often.

*vulva REAL loose. She can't tighten it up anymore. Looks kind of puffy and swollen. I don't know if that will show up in pics.

NOTE to self!!! Make sure the horse poops before you take the temperature. Ewwwww lol. Pics are on next post


----------



## lkblazin

And this is from about three days ago. When it shrank a lot


----------



## lkblazin

I know udder has a long way to go. I hope she is full before the baby decides to make an appearance


----------



## Cam92646

How many days in foal is she?


----------



## paintponylvr

Looks like she has a bit to go yet, but you never know. I've experienced many that haven't "read the book on sane foaling". BUT once they've foaled, I have found similarities year to year in most.

This year will be interesting with ours and I'm looking forward to seeing all of yours as well!


----------



## lkblazin

I used the iamranch foaling calculator. And I think it is based on a 342 gestation... Yes just checked. So she is at 341.


----------



## 

The heck with the udder ...... that will come when it's needed. She looks great, and appears elongated, puffy and certainly ready to go. Baby needs to do a bit more "arranging" in there so s/he's lined up a bit better, but that can change very quickly. So, watch.....watch.....watch!

Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery!!


----------



## lkblazin

Lol Diane, thank you I'm gonna go out and check on her again in a bit.

Paula her last foal was a oops. And I was too young to remember much. But my mom the horsesy person didn't even know that she was pregnant till far in the pregnancy. And I found the baby in the field. We were all baffled


----------



## Cam92646

Rebecca looks like our mares are both due on same day. The race is on! Your mares pics look identical to midge


----------



## lkblazin

It will be fun to see who goes first




lol


----------



## paintponylvr

The race is on, indeed. Now I have to go back and check your mares, too.

Ah - well, I know about that one, too. With several mares.

We had a 13 hh 2 yr old mare (wasn't 13 hh at the time - that was later when she fully matured) that jumped a 5'gate to get into the pen w/ our Shetland stallion - marks were on the ground where she took off and landed. When I arrived - AJ not interested in her, she showed no actual sign of breeding (but we didn't have her palpated at the time either). 10 months exactly - she had a beautiful filly...

AND had one one I was a teen that we bred to our stallion (full size horse - 3/4 TB). Vet said not in foal via US near beginning of pregnancy and thru palpation just 60 days before foaling. No bag development - young maiden mare. Had to have carried "high & tight" - because while I'd felt she was a bit "off" a couple of times while starting her under saddle, the vet said "NO"... One day go out to the barn and there is a HUGE filly next to what then was a rather thin mare - took months to get her back into decent weight. Didn't help that "Ghost" was a heavy, hard udder puller. We went to creep feeding as soon as the filly ("Ghost") started eating - creep feeders worked much better with full size horses than they do with minis/ponies





and now - there is our "herd"... hmmm...


----------



## lkblazin

Alrightyyy!!!! So I may be sleeping in barn tonight. The cuteness (lady bug) is acting weird. Carying tail up. Vulva looks more relaxed to me. Udder is changed a little. She's not really staying near the heard. And she is not an independent one. There is a bunch of her hair all over yard and fence. This is also odd cause she does not do any of that.

So here are pics of her. And calfe udder shrinking again


----------



## 

I think that's a good decision. Sometimes they don't give us lots of signs, but differences in their "normal" behaviors can certainly be a "sign". She looks puffy and slab-sided in the pictures, so I think it's a good idea to start giving her that steady vigil until baby is safely on the ground!

Praying for an uneventful foaling of a healthy little one for you! Come on momma!!


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you Diane


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds Exciting Rebecca. Fingers crossed everything goes nice and smoothly


----------



## lkblazin

No babies yet. The cuteness did not show any discomfort, and just didn't seem like she was ready so I went inside. I'll have to see what she does today.


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

looking forward to see your foals


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you everyone. I just hope they actually decide to deliver the babies. Not hold on to them forever. Sorry kml but I don't know how you are doing it.

Calfe- wow!!!! So I check her back this afternoon...... And it is double the size. And pretty hard. Checked her temp and it is 100.4 not 101 her usual. So if when I check it later, and it is lower then we may have a baby by morning.....but I can only hope lol. And it won't happen anyway. Vulva seems puffy. Tail loose. Belly looks different.

The cuteness- she's got some yellow discharge. But only like a drop. Kind of makes me nervous. But she seems fine drinking eating. I'm going to start figuring out her normal temp.

I will take pics a little later. At the moment the phone I use to take them, is with my mom at ikea. Since it is her phone


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## lkblazin

Klm urr typos.. Well phone correcting into typos. It also wanted to turn Klm into Kim and utter.... Odd


----------



## lkblazin

So I go out this morning to feed, and there is more progress.

*bag is bigger

*vulva darker

*temp last night was between 100.5-100.7

This morning it was 99.8. I do not know if this is her usual morning temp. As I do not do morning temp checks. But it is odd to me. So I am going to check it in an hour.

* there are small poops alllllllll over the stall. She did not step in them. She just went all over the place. And normally she poops along the right stall wall. She's very dainty lol

* also irritable

Iam checking on her every half hour by looking through the window. I want minimal disturbance. She is with the heard, just to make her feel normal. And if she wants she can walk away.

Hoping a baby soon



.


----------



## SummerTime

Sounds promising!!! ?


----------



## lkblazin

Temp I lower 99.5

And her vulva close to lava red.

Maybe she's gonna stick with it this time


----------



## KLM

Fingers crossed for you.

I went out for my morning check and Bailey was just standing there like normal, but surprise... Baby too!


----------



## 

Sounds very exciting, and make sure none of her herd partners interfere with her. Sometimes they will hold out if they don't feel it will be safe for baby. And remember, bonding is important just between momma and baby.

Can't wait to read the happy news!


----------



## Ryan Johnson




----------



## lkblazin

Still no baby yet. But we are pretty close.

*I put her in stall around 1:00 so she would not be uncomfortable with the others, they seemed to be stalking her in a nice friendly way. Diane you were a little late lol. I think they know something is up

* temp is 100.0 her temp last night at this time was between 100.5 to 100.7. So it is staying lower then usual.

* udder a bit bigger.

* tail and ligaments long gone from being of use lol. Jello butt.

* biting sides, shifting, pooping a lot, very fast :-! , kicking at belly.

* her vulva can not be any looser! I almost had a heart attack when I saw it. It is really swollen. When I looked inside, I saw what looked like veracose veins and just woow!!! So shut them real quick gathered my composure and then looked again and they were back to being red and veiny.

Gonna get pics soon. I have been checking every half hour.


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## lkblazin




----------



## lkblazin

Urggggg it's saying the vulva pics are too large of a file. Geuss you guys don't get to see those. I even tried taking more pics. Sorry everyone.


----------



## 

Shouldn't be long now. Constant watching is in order! Can't wait!!


----------



## lkblazin

No baby. The red vulva has changed back to the normal pink. I slept out last night. Urrrrrghhgh :-! :-\ so weird.


----------



## SummerTime

Sorry


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

don't worry you are not alone , but we are going to have those babies soon or later lol


----------



## lkblazin

Thanks everyone





Mane and tail- they can't stay in there forever


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

maybe ? lol


----------



## 

One day closer..........but tell her she's running out of days! LOL


----------



## lkblazin

Diane- will do. She's probably like "what I'm being timed" lol


----------



## 

Yes, it's pretty much a moot point, since these ladies do what they want anyway. No way to "make" them work with us -- they enjoy "THAT" book too much! I just know they giggle behind our backs!


----------



## KLM

It's amazing what a couple of nights sleep will do to our outlook on things. I am already forgetting all the sleepless nights with the days playing with baby. Rebecca, it will all be over soon and you too will not care about the sleepless nights anymore while you cuddle your little one. Hugs and as Dianne says... One day closer!


----------



## lkblazin

Haha that's what I keep telling myself



.

As of yesterday she changed course again. Tail resistance back, vulva not so loose.

But she definitely has some blood on vulva. Not red onside anymore. So maybe she will fill her bag completely and then decide to foal...


----------



## Cam92646

No baby over here either!


----------



## lkblazin

Lol nope not yet


----------



## paintponylvr

tonight?


----------



## lkblazin

No nothing last night





But!!!!

* calfe is filling more in the between section of her udder.

* vulva lookin puffy once more!!!

* biting belly, shifting weight a lot, swishing tail

We may have a baby soon!!!!!

If she decides to fill the udder completely. Still creases in the back compartment.

Ohhhh and I think her belly is more vd today...I need to get pics this afternoon.

The cuteness is oozing clear fluid still. Its gross. I wanna tie a paper towel to her tail, then every time she swishes it'll wipe. Lol


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## lkblazin

Keeps saying files are too big


----------



## Kim P

I am beginning to think that your mommas have changed their minds about parenting! Lol


----------



## lkblazin

Lol right Kim!!!


----------



## Kim P

I tried to post some pics too. It said the same thing.


----------



## lkblazin

fINAlly!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's a boy!!!

She had him this morning. I should've listened to my gut and stayed her Volva was turning redder and looser and her bag was a smidge bigger but not much I'm gonna have to take udder pictures to show you guys that she really doesn't get a giant udder. It's a solid black colt all legs beautiful head little dopey but adorable and alive and she had it in herd outside. Wooooooo


----------



## lkblazin




----------



## Mane_and_Tail

wow i am so happy for you congrat for the beautiful healthy baby


----------



## Kim P

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

how long did her pregnancy last ? I'm curious since some people are still waiting and they are at 350 , mine is almost 330


----------



## SummerTime

Congrats!! Cute little fella! So you missed it? So glad everything went ok!


----------



## lkblazin

She went about 351 days. Thanks everyone I'll get better pics soon.


----------



## 

CONGRATULATIONS ON A LITTLE BEAUTY!!!!!!

Can't wait for lots more pictures!!


----------



## Cam92646

Oh I am so happy for u what a beautiful baby!


----------



## lkblazin

Now that I have time to breathe and clear my head lol. Since the baby, here is how it all happened.

Yesterday morning I had a gut feeling she was gonna foal, I did not listen to it and instead went to work. Obliviously I have not learned much from that feeling, since I keep ignoring it lol. I got home, and everyone in my family is doing there usual routine. Looked out the window saw a blk blob on the ground with calfe standing over it. I freak out ( this included some screeches and some inaudible swearing) run outside. Check it over. Seems very drained, weak. So I get him up give him a one over. Find he has a little bump on his gums. Then I check calfes bag, find its same size. I try to milk it get clear milk out. Then I get baby up and nursing. While fighting off the other pesky ladies. Ehmmm blazin the cuteness. Skipping forward a bit. I make a mini breast pump milk calfe and feed baby. He poops. Goes back to sleep. Over this time I had checked on calfe. She's pretty bruised, and torn a bit. So I cleaned her up using a rag and vet antibacterial soap. She was also welting on her udder and around her vulva from gnats biting her all day. Skipping forward again... Baby does not believe calfe is his mom so he was calling. Figured out he was trying to nurse off the old lady. Also known to be a baby stealer. She took calfes first baby too.

But now he's got it figured out. I found the placenta and it was pretty dried up. I figure he was born around 9am. Long story shortened yet again, his name is going to be Hartley's Hullabaloo although it is not definite... I think it will fit on papers..?

More pics hopefully this evening. Outside. I need to clean calfe up.


----------



## SummerTime

Wow! Glad you were able to help him out and can't wait for outside pictures!! So who's up next and how far along is she?


----------



## 

Lucky save! Hope the little one is up and doing better this morning. Having a "stealer" in the herd can really cause some problems at foaling time. Hope they're separated and doing some loving bonding for the next several days.

Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## lkblazin

Yeah I plan on having them separate for a while. I couldn't get new pics, its been raining. And yesterday I got home late. Maybe tomorrow.

Lady bug aka the cuteness is due on the 31st. For some reason I thought it was the 15th. Her udder is slowly changing shape.

Hullabaloo ( calfes colt) is very itchy. Anyone have any ideas. He does not have lice. And it's been since day one. He even likes me to scratch on his tail lol.


----------



## lkblazin

The only good thing about the "stealer" is she will watch over the babies, just in case I get a careless mare. She would also be first to adopt lol. Good surrogate



.


----------



## SummerTime

Aww I was just about to ask where those new pics are!! Lol


----------



## lkblazin

Lol, I know!! I was really excited to take some new ones sorry.

I just noticed, Ryan hasn't been around for a few days. He's missing out on all the new babies!! Well he will be in for a bunch of fun surprises


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

did you give your mare a wormer ? it may be the cause of and itchy baby i like to worm the mare the day she foal part of it goes thru the milk i heard ? Beside that i don't know what can possibly cause it ? mosquito ?


----------



## lkblazin

There are some mosquitoes. I wormed her a couple weeks before foaling. Never thought of that. Interesting


----------



## Mane_and_Tail

well i may be wrong ask your vet but i do it anyway since it cannot cause any harm to the foal and i still believe it does go thru the milk


----------



## 

We always recommend worming mom the day of delivery. Many times it helps with foal scours.

Since baby dried in the sun, perhaps just rubbing down with a warm, damp cloth will help remove some of the dried amniotic fluids. Kind of like a sponge bath without soap. Maybe even a baby wipe or two.

Might not solve the problem, but it could help. In any regard, baby will enjoy the rubdown, I'm sure.


----------



## lkblazin

OK thanks Diane I'll try to wipe him down this evening.

I thought about worming her the day of, but since I did it a couple weeks before foaling it seemed a bit much. So I asked my vet and he said she/he would be fine without it.


----------



## lkblazin

More to come. I'll have to take some on the real camera




enjoy


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Soooo cute congrats!!!


----------



## SummerTime

Cute cute cute!!!!!


----------



## Kim P

So so cute!


----------



## lkblazin

I got some up close action shots. He almost buldozed me a couple times lol.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## SummerTime

Does he have any white hairs above his eyes?


----------



## 

What a beautiful little head he has with those marvelous eyes and those cute little ears! Very handsome!!


----------



## Cam92646

Look at that cute baby


----------



## lkblazin

Lol this evening he was head butting my legs with that " cute little head"  .

Mindy- sadly he does not have white above his eyes. Just poor quality pics. I don't think he will appy out. He doesn't have a single characteristic and not a single white hair. But we shall see the truth once I clip him





He has an awesome personality. He reminds me of his father. I just hope that he finds a home with someone special, that will indulge his adventurous mind. He is not affraid of anything. In fact I walk in the stall when he's laying down, and just stays there. As if to say " your coming to me right?" Lol


----------



## KLM

OMG! I cant believe I missed this!!!

Congratulations Rebecca, he is adorable!!!


----------



## paintponylvr

He's a good looking boy!


----------



## lkblazin

I just posted Hullabaloo on the sale board. took me long enough wow. KLM, you totally missed it lol.

The Cutenss is having some big udder devopment. nothing this morning now left side is growing. Ill be checking in on her a lot.

and here are some more recent pics as promised



in next post.


----------



## lkblazin

pics


----------



## lkblazin

Oh and I think he will spot in..I have hope at least. His half bro was a pinto with no app charectoristics and is now full pintaloosa. Just got updated pics of him. And hullabaloo has that white eye happy thing. Lol the most color on him. And I think he is sucking the color out of calfe haha she's fading


----------



## 

He is so handsome. And I've had a perfectly solid black turn into a beautiful spotted appy with age, so very possible.


----------



## SummerTime

He is too cute!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny

Soooo pretty!!


----------



## KLM

LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!

Look at that cute little hock action!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Very late to the party (or being able to post I should say as I forgot my password) A BIG congratulations




I have been in Bali so needless to say I had a few celebratory cocktails for the arrival.

he is just lovely


----------



## lkblazin

Thank you everyone!!!!

Lol Ryan thought you fell off the face of the earth


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How is the cuteness and your other ladies in waiting ? and of course your lovely foal ?


----------



## lkblazin

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. Very busy! Gardening, chickens, school, work, horses, ect.

Ryan they are all wonderful. Cuteness is good. Belly looks different. I'll post pics from two days ago. Udder slowly changing, enlongating, crabby?


----------



## lkblazin

Kept saying files were too big



. But here's one of cuteness

And here's whisper. Due in july but I believe she will foal sooner. Her last foal was a month early. She is really enlongating and slight bag change. She and cuteness are slab sided. And they are rather chunky. I shaved them with the help of my friend. Took bout a half hour between the two of us.




Also got new chickens. Show girls, frizzels, Frizzel cuckoos, and bunches of chicks hatching


----------



## 

Okay, I don't know much about chickens, so what is that beautiful, unique bird jut above??


----------



## Kim P

I am with Diane. I don't know much about chickens either, but that is a very pretty one. I am going to take a guess and say that is a show girl chicken. You have to show us pics of the other ones!


----------



## lkblazin

Correcto Kim



. I'll try to get pics but the loader says they are to big a file, I might need to do it this weekend on the real camera. I also plan on shaveing hullabaloo. I found a white hair on his booty. Very hopeful lol.

The chickens are hysterical! At the moment my mom has some frizzels and showgirls/ show girl frizzles. I plan on crossing some polish with Frizzel. But right now I'm working on second gen olive eggers. I'll have to take some chick pics too


----------



## lkblazin

Ugghgh so I have not been able to get those pics yet



. Been exceptionally busy!!!

Ladybug aka the cuteness may foal today tonight or tomorrow...?

Here are the signs

* normal morning temp is 99.7-99.8

Today it was at 89.8 so definite drop.

* very skitsy and paranoid. =-O :-*

* udder is changed but looks like calfes before she foaled. Except a bit lopsided. Her teats feel different then last night. More firm..

* vulva was red and veiny past two days.

* lost of but rubbing and pacing.and pooping a ton. But not loose. She pees a ton but its only small amounts. Baby was moving a lot yesterday, now nothing. Belly looks dropped...but can't really tell. I think it's not obvious since she's a maiden.

I do have a video system now. But sadly it doesn't hook up to internet



. I guess now I don't have to worry about Marty the mouse lol 

Oh and whisper who is due in July, is doing splendid. She is loose and ligaments are relaxing, udder is developing.

Hullabaloo is doing great aswell. He is already acting study. Trying to mount the cuteness. Creaming to the other girls. Of course none of them are amused. I plan on shaving him soon and getting new pics...when I get the time.


----------



## lkblazin

Whoops typo on temp 98.8 was today. Lol in the 80s I'd be having a heart attack lol


----------



## 

All sounds wonderful!!


----------



## lkblazin

No baby



. Rubbed her butt for at least two hours last night. Then layed flat out just to get on my nerves. Hopefully she decides to just have it, and not wait a long time. But I can only hope  lol


----------



## 

We're all hoping with you. COME ON LITTLE MOMMA!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounds Promising , best of Luck Ladybug



And you too Rebecca of course


----------



## lkblazin

No baby yet but I'm gonna get some pics this evening. For sure this time



. Hopefully they will upload.

Blazin has been looking very suspicious for the last couple of days. Loose poop for a couple of weeks, and jello butt. Her belly looks lower and more round. She would have been due 3 days ago. Vet said she was not pregnant..... Buttttttt I don't know.

Whisper is moving along nicely. Jello butt, udder development.

Lady bug is just takin her time in LA LA land.

Hullabaloo got into some trouble the other day. Thought her was gonna die. The vet said if was a miracle he lived. I had found him upside down in the back of the pasture with two gashs on each temple. Not moving. Went to pick him up and he started writhing and thrashing. His gums were white. He could not stand. He was cold to the touch. Vet did a bunch of shots on him and I had to keep milking out calfe to force feed him. Next day he acted like nothing ever happened. And I learned he likes milk and omoline 300 smoothy lol. I also got to try my hand at horse milking. Overall very very busy past couple of days. That's my update for the moment


----------



## 

HOW SCARY.....AND GREAT SAVE!!!!! You've earned your stripes this year, for sure!!!


----------



## lkblazin

These are the pics it allowed. Bad pic of lady bug. I'll have to try and get some more pics with real camera. Maybe it will work with those. Enjoy


----------



## lkblazin

Also quick qeustion, does lady bugs belly look "v'd"???? Or am I crazy...? For the past month I have been up every half hour to check on her soooo its possible.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

How are they Rebecca ?


----------



## lkblazin

Lady bug has a red vulva. But udder is still no where near ready. Her temp was very low this morning compared to hear norm. I hope she foals soon she is on day 361.but all in all everyone is doing fantastic!!!

I hope your winter is going well? Sunny at least?


----------



## lkblazin

Yay!!!!!! Progress!!!!

Whisper is looking promising. Probably going to foal before lady bug. Her vulva is loosening fast and changing color. Udder not much development, but she did the same with her first foal. Her belly looks different and baby was gettin on her nerves. She is due July 7th





Also ignore my blister lol. I was weeding




I was not allowed to upload the belly shots urgggg. So I'm going to pull out the good cam tonight. Take some belly shots and post em


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Sounding promising , all the best for a safe delivery


----------



## lkblazin

OK so now that I FINALLY got the pictures, the computer wont work lol :-D :-\ . urghhgh.

But in good news!!!!! Lady bugs got milk!! It's clear and not sticky. But its milk. Funny thing was I never thought to really check for it cause she's so tiny down there. But whalla there it is, milk. Who'da thought. And her temp is low for what it should have been this evening. But honestly I'm probably just being hopful. Her milk isn't ready anyways. Her vulva was loose and about two shades redder than it has been. And latley it has been more of a faded red pink...

And whisper is regressing. Vulva not as loose. But belly looks more droped. Baby is more ready than her



.

Blazin is enjoying NOT being pregnant. Hullabaloo really likes her but she glares at him through the fence. Calfe just wants to get rid of him lol.


----------



## lkblazin

OK!!!!! Lady bug aka the cuteness is officially at day....... 370!!!!!!!! Just give it up already, gurrr I wanna see what's been cooking. Better be something special! :/


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Well when you have time and the computer is being nice to get along with , Id love to see some pics. She is certainly putting some effort on the finishing touches.


----------



## lkblazin

I am planning on doing pics tomorrow. Computer is working now, but who know how long that'll last.

Lady bug is now, what I would call over due. 374 I believe..? Whisper is steadily progressing. I think she would be a breeders dream. Her bag keeps slowly enlarging. And does not shrink.

I have been having terrible chest pain for the last week. Sorry I haven't been on. Went to dock and she said it's either this, or this, or yadda yadda...basically I zoned out. My brain has been on auto pilot. But thanks to muscel relaxers and steroids, I feel a ton better. Well not a ton. But definitely can breath normal now.just a bit shaky and discolored and very tired. I just want lady bug to have that baby already!!!!!! Gurrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!

Yes Ryan hopefully she is just putting on some very finely detailed finishing touches


----------



## lkblazin

sorry everyone. I geuss there wont be any new pics for a while. everyway I try (and I have tried like 5 different ways) to upload pics, the forum says they are too big.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## lkblazin

Thañks Ryan



. Feeling a ton better!

Lady bug is looking promising. Her vulva has been lava red and vieny allllll day. And she has been very uncomfortable. Her temp is a little lower than the norm. So who knows. Every time I think she's close she just turned it around. Her belly is dropped and pointed. Her milk is not tacky. But a kind of skim color. Hoping for a baby by morning


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Good Luck wishing you a safe delivery & glad to hear your feeling better


----------



## KITTY83

Wow! Almost there! It's amazing


----------



## 

Can't wait!!!! Praying for a safe and uneventful delivery of a healthy little one!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Me too , hope no news is good news


----------



## lkblazin

Urghhgh well she turned it all around. Nothing!!!!

Last night she was very uncomfortable. Kept pacing and looking at belly. Milk is same. Belly just keeps growing. I have gotten so desperate that I am now lady bugs personal cup bearer. In other words I did the taste test for milk. And she is in the first stage. Eww I don't recommend it.

Hullabaloo was playing with the big girls, and a puddle splashed him lol. He decided they were no fun after that



 .

Kitty83- I wish I was almost there...more like she wishes.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Just read that as I was having a big mouthful of my coffee lol

Sounds like she is making good progress


----------



## lkblazin

OK I think we may have start of colostrum...?... Is sorda tacky...I'll check again when I put her in the stall this evening. Fingers crossed,and toes, and what ever else will cross. Arms,eyes you name it lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Shhhhhhhhh don't jinx her now





Good luck , hoping for the safest of arrivals for you


----------



## lkblazin

Lol Ryan I jinx her every time I look at her 

Its been on and off tacky. Temp was high last night. 101.3 normal is 100.5. But then again she keeps changing her norm.

Whisper is lookin good. She's got a completely loose tail. Her vulva is almost all the way relaxed. And her udder is constantly growing and not shrinking. I just can't get milk out of it :-\ .

I also found out blazins problem with breeding! She likes younger men. Aka hullabaloo!!! Those to are too much. And his mom is not happy with blazin lol. But hey I guess now I no for the future she does not like 16 year old stallions but rather an inexperienced very young one


----------



## Watcheye

Im looking forward to seeing the new babies!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Asking quietly in case she hears me , but how is the lovely ladybug ?


----------



## lkblazin

Lol she is good. I'm now getting suspicious of her. I will probably have the vet out soon to do testing on her. No baby yet. Lady bug is going to be at 400 days tomorrow. So something is up. Either she is filled with air lol. Or this baby is too comfortable.

Whisper is still progressing in the udder department. And relaxing. Her belly looks lower sides are slab. But belly not pointed. She was due on the 7th so I'm not too anxious.


----------



## 

Well, we're all anxious to hear GOOD news for you!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Me too , keep us posted when you have time


----------



## lkblazin

UPDATE!!!

Had vet out. He tried doing a x Ray to see if there was a baby. I asked him to. Of course it did not work. So we drew blood and should have results by middle of next week.





Sorry guys I wanted to update on some more juicy stuff, but that's all I got now.

I'm concerned about lady bug. If the results come up as not pregnant, I think she will be on an extreme diet/exercise program. Her belly has never been like this. Even when fat. We will find out next week I guess


----------



## lkblazin

Ohhh and hullabaloo is going to a petting farm.. I think that's a good term for it. Name of the farm is lambs farm. Wonderful place for all animals. There are two mini geldings that will be his buds. I decided to donate him, since I found he has moon blindness. He can see but it is limited. His actual eye color used to be brown. But now turning a beautiful blue. And the pupil is like well...the moon. He has a large ball that he likes to roll over on lol. He does flips over it. And his new name will be nitro. Im positive he will have tons of fun when he goes to the farm


----------



## lkblazin

Oh and so I don't sound so heartless. I decided to donate him rather than have him be sold for money. He is better off being gelded and enjoying making people smile


----------



## paintponylvr

Good for you and glad that he is going to the petting farm. Surprising that they are changing his name to that, though!

Waiting to hear on the pregnancy test(s).

Who is next?


----------



## 

What a wonderful thing to do, I'm sure he'll have a great time there!!

Can't wait to hear the results~!!


----------



## lkblazin

Results "should" be here by Wednesday! Well that's the plan.





Paula- its not like he's fast either . I could see sleepy or dopy more than nitro. He just goes with the flow. Good boy.

Diane- I'm with you. I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin

OK so there was a screw up with the blood. Had to take new samples. Got sent out today. Hopefully have info in a couple of days.

Apparently the last sample was delivered to the wrong place, and it took this long for the lab to figure it out. In other words I'm fumeing.

At this point they probably are not pregnant unless, there are mummified babies. But its still peace of mind. Lady bug was oozing and had blood on vulva for a couple of days. Acting healthy though. Still has milk. She had some hard spots in her bag also. Like lumpy. Her vulva has been constantly bright pinkish red for several weeks. Not her norm. I hope these results come out with some answers.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

We will be waiting for the news. Lets hope they get the bloods to the correct place


----------



## 

For sure!


----------



## lkblazin

Yippi??!!! Good news!!. Well I think so. They are not pregnant. I'm only happy about this because, that's an easy fix. It just means they are fat lol. And not sick or need any more testing. Just false pregnancy and fat!!! Very happy











and as much as I wanted them to be pregnant, it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Ryan Johnson

Well Im happy that your happy



But not happy I may have to wait to see a baby Lady bug.

Glad they are ok though and only requiring a trip to the "jenny Craig" paddock


----------



## 

LOL! the Jenny Craig paddock! Good one!!!

I'm happy you're happy too, but sorry we'll miss out on seeing a new little one.


----------



## paintponylvr

Happy for you, too.

Jenny Craig paddock -


----------



## lkblazin

Lol thank you everyone!

Ryan- lol!!!! Sadly I don't plan on ever breeding lady bug again



. But you may see a baby blazin someday


----------

